# Sneezes



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

_...issue...issue... _'Scuze me while I sneeze . Actually , I'd fonetiklee spell my sneeze as *oo-chah *. How would you notate your sneeze ?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sneezing is a naso-expulsive response. I suffer from *photic sneezing* (though it is not much to suffer:lol. If I feel a sneeze coming on, all I have to do is look at bright light to bring it out.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine is more like "aaaaaaa.. ch". No "oo" on the end.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2019)

I inhale through my nose and the impending sneeze gets cancelled.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*sneezes in Dutch*

HATSJIE!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

How do I notate my sneeze?

Snota Allegro!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I read somewhere that Franz von Suppé's cue for the orchestra to strike up was to sneeze after taking a pinch of snuff.

My own sneezes are infrequent but they definitely contain a fair amount of fortissimo in the second part. I can't notate them but phonetically it goes something like this:

uuuuu-CHOOAAWW!!!!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Mine is something like *pshew*, not like a gun but rather like a "swoosh" of a katana.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2019)

Little Johnny is in class, and they are working in vocabulary. 

Miss Jones asks the class "Can anyone use the word contagious in a sentence?"

Little Mary shoots her hand up in the air, as does Little Johnny. Miss Jones has heard a lot of jokes, so of course she calls Little Mary first. 

"My Mummy says that if you don't cover your face with a handkerchief when you sneeze, you'll make other people sick because you might be contagious". 

"Excellent Little Mary! Now let's..."

But Little Johnny is persistent, and won't let this one go. Miss Jones finally decided to call in him. "Who knows?" she thinks. "Even a broken clock is right twice a day." 

So little Johnny starts. 

"Me and me Dad were watching the neighbour paint his fence. Me Dad says "That's a 60 foot fence and he's using a half inch brush - that'll take the contagious."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a cold, so give me a minute.

There it is. I do the classic at-choo.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Just please don't sneeze until the curtains are down. Or cough. Or shuffle. Or answer your phone. For Pete's sake, turn your phone off!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Plug your nose , seal your lips , and the sneeze comes out your ears .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

*Sneeze of Doom*



> The sneeze is one of the most disastrous and powerful forces in the universe, up there with gravitation, electro-magnetism, the strong and the weak nuclear forces, the color force, Love, Friendship, Music, and of course The Force.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I once hand a young lady student who executed a perfect, tiny "eh-CHEEW!" every time. Quite endearing.


----------

